# تخطيط ورش السيارات



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

قواعد إنشاء ورشة صيانة وإصلاح السيارات​متطلبات إنشاء ورشة:
* تحديد نوع الورشة [ميكانيكي سيارات, كهربائي سيارات, متخصصة (ردياتير, شكمان, جيرأوتومايتكي...)]
* تحديد المعدات والماكينات [النوع, العدد, المواصفات, الإبعاد...]
* تحديد العمالة المطلوبة [العمالة المتخصصة, العمالة المساعدة...]
* تحديد حجم الورشة المطلوب [نوع الورشة, عدد ونوع الماكينات, عدد السيارات المتوقع, تخطيط الورشة...]
* تحديد العدة اليدوية والعدة الخاصة [العدد, المواصفات..]
* كتالوجات الصيانة والإصلاح [طريقة عمل الصيانة والإصلاح, استخدام العدة الخاصة, طريقة حساب زمن وتكليف العمليات]
* تحديد عملية أصلاح الأجزاء والتشغيل الميكانيكي [أصلاح المؤازر, المولد, خراطة, تجليخ.....]
* نظام وأسلوب العمل [الإدارة, الشراء, التخزين....]
* الجهاز الإداري والفني [المتابعة, الصيانة, الحسابات....]
* تخطيط الورش [الأقسام, المباني, أتباع قواعد الأمن والسلامة....]
* مباني الورشة [التهوية, الإضاءة,....]
* الدورة المستندية [الفحص, الحسابات.......]
* تدريب العمالة الفنية والإدارية
* المحافظة على البيئة وأسلوب التخلص من مخلفات عمليات الإصلاح والصيانة [أجزاء, زيوت, إطارات, شحن مكيف السيارة]

عوامل نجاح الورشة:
* موقع الورشة (القرب من المنزل أو العمل, توفر المواصلات للورشة, القرب من محلات الخدمات المساعدة)
* تقليل تكاليف الإصلاح (تشخيص جيد لتحديد العطل يؤدي إلى تقليل المصاريف)
* جودة وكفاءة العمل (الخبرة- التخلص من المشكلة-عدم تكرار معاودة الورشة لنفس العطل- سرعة العمل)
* المحافظة على دقة المواعيد (استكمال العمل المطلوب- المحافظة على وقت العميل)
* الأمانة في العمل (دقة عملية الحساب, القيام بما هو مطلوب وتركيب قطع الغيار المتفق عليها)
* المحافظة على السيارة (حالة تسليم السيارة, المحافظة على المتعلقات الشخصية بالسيارة)
* العامل الشخصي (اللباقة, حسن المعاملة)
* عوامل أخرى (رخص تكاليف الإصلاح, نظافة المكان, القدرة على القيام إضافية بالسيارة- ضبط و تربيط-) 
طرق حساب تكلفة عملية الإصلاح والصيانة المتبعة بالورش:
* حسب الوقت المستغرق في العملية:
- كتالوج حساب وقت عملية الصيانة والإصلاح (السعر الثابت)
- الوقت الفعلي الذي استغرقته العملية
* الحساب كنسبة من مقدار سعر قطع الغيار المستعملة
* ما هو متبع أو متفق عليه في منطقة العمل بالنسبة لأعمال الصيانة والإصلاح المماثلة
* عوامل أخرى قد تؤثر على طريقة المحاسبة بالورش الصغيرة؛ يدخل فيها (حالة ونوع السيارة, وشخصية وأسلوب العميل).​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ورش خدمة السيارات​الاستثمار في مجال خدمة السيارات:
هناك العديد من الأشكال المختلفة للاستثمار في مجال ورش وجراجات خدمة السيارات.
*تملك:* وهي تملك الورشة بالكامل ومسؤوليتها كاملة للمالك.
*مشاركة: *وهي ورشة يتملكها شخصين أو أكثر (مشاركة في المكسب والخسارة). وقد تكون نسبة مشاركة مختلفة النسبة. وقد يكون أحد المشاركين _مشارك غير فعال _أي يمد الشركة بالمال ويحصل على الربح ولا يتدخل في إدارة شئون الورشة.
*شركة: *وهي شركة تخضع لأحكام القانون من ناحية الحقوق ومسؤوليات كل شخص (وهي تحمي المشاركين حيث أن القضايا ترفع ضد الشركة وليس ضد الأفراد), وهي تتملك عن طريق الأسهم والحصص ولها مجلس إدارة.
أنواع ورش خدمة السيارات (ورش صيانة وإصلاح السيارات):
تعتبر صناعة وتجارة وخدمة السيارات من أكبر قطاعات العمل والاستثمار في العالم. ويشمل ذلك قطاع الطرق, ووسائل المواصلات والمرور, ومصانع تصنيع السيارات وأجزائها, ومراكز التصميم والتطوير والبحث, ومحلات بيع السيارات وأجزائها, وورش الصيانة والخدمات, ومحطات الإمداد بالوقود, ومراكز التدريب والمعاهد الفنية, وطبع وبيع الكتب والمراجع الفنية المتخصصة, وشركات التأمين وبنوك التسليف, وغيرها من القطاعات والمجلات المختلفة للاستثمار. 
و يعتبر بند خدمة السيارات واحد من أهم البنود في قطاع السيارات. وهناك العديد من الأماكن والورش للقيام بخدمة السيارة ويمكن تصنيفهم كالتالي:​ - الوكلاء المعتمدون:
* يتعامل مع سيارات تتبع شركة واحدة أو عدة شركات محدودة.
* يقوم بصيانة السيارة تحت الضمان (الصيانة الوقائية). 
* توفير قطع الغيار الأصلية.
* يقوم بإصلاح السيارات داخل وخارج الضمان. 
- الورش المتخصصة (تعمل في نظام واحد من أنظمة السيارة):
 * ورشة توضيب المحرك.
* ورشة إصلاح ناقل الحركة.
* ورشة إصلاح الفرامل.
* ورشة إصلاح نظام عادم السيارة (الشكمان).
* ورشة إصلاح المكيف.
* ورشة إصلاح الردياتير (المشع). 
* ورشة الدهان والسمكرة.
* ضبط زويا العجل واتزان العجلات و إصلاح إطارات. 
* تغيير زيت وإصلاح إطارات. 
* فرش داخلي. 

- ورشة مستقلة (تختلف في حجمها حيث يقوم بإدارتها والعمل فيها فرد واحد أو العديد من الأفراد):
* تقوم بأعمال متنوعة لجميع أنواع السيارات وقد تنقسم إلى:
أ- ميكانيكي سيارات
ب- كهربائي سيارات 
- ورشة تتبع شركة معينة:* مثل شركات الإطارات (جود يير-فيرستون- ........) بالإضافة لبيع الإطارات. - ورش محلات البيع:* تقوم ببيع زيوت وكماليات السيارة بالإضافة إلى إجراء عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح. - محطات الخدمة:* تقوم ببيع الوقود والزيوت بالإضافة إلى القيام بعمليات الصيانة وتغيير الزيوت. - شركات النقل الكبرى والمؤسسات العامة التي لديها أسطول سيارات خاص بها: * تقوم الشركة بصيانة وإصلاح أسطول السيارات لديها (شركات النقل الجماعي- الشرطة- شركة الاتصالات........) , ويكون بها ورش متخصصة وتتبع خطة صيانة محددة. - الأفراد:* يمكن لأصحاب السيارات القيام بإعمال تخص سيارتهم بالاستعانة بالكتالوجات والعدة الخاصة بهم.


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

تصميم وتجهيز ورشة لصيانة وإصلاح السيارات​​​اختيار موقع الورشة:​عند دراسة اختيار موقع الورشة؛ يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار ليس فقط الوضع الحالي للموقع ولكن يجب الأخذ ببعض الاعتبارات المستقبلية, مثل إمكانية التوسع بالورشة في المستقبل, وسهولة استبدال الموقع بموقع أخر في المستقبل, وأن يؤخذ في الحسبان التوقعات المستقبلية طويلة المدى فيما يعلق بتوسعات المدن والامتداد العمراني والسكني المتوقع. 

*العوامل المؤثرة في اختيار الموقع:*
o أرض الورشة: 
أ‌- شراء الأرض: (السعر, المساحة اللازمة, تكلف البناء, نوعية الأرض, احتمال التوسع).
ب‌- التأجير: (القيمة الإيجارية, المساحة اللازمة, المباني).
o القرب من مصادر الطاقة: (نوعها, تكلفتها, تطورها بالمنطقة [كهرباء, مياه, صرف صحي,.....]). 
o القرب من مصادر الأيدي العاملة: (منطقة سكنية, تكاليف أسكان للعمال, مصاريف نقل العاملين). 
o القرب من الصناعات المرتبطة والخدمات: (محلات قطع الغيار, ورشة لحام, خراطة، ......). 
o القرب من الأسواق وسهولة وصول العملاء: (المنافسين, نوعية المستهلك, حجم الطلب, .......). 
o تسهيلات في الدفع: (الخدمات المصرفية, الأقساط, .......).
o قوانين المحافظة على البيئة: (الضوضاء, التلوث, .......)
o اعتبارات أخرى: (خدمات اجتماعية, الأمن, قربها من الإسعاف, المستشفيات, المطافئ, الشرطة,..). 

*طرق اختيار الموقع:*
عند الحاجة إلى التفضيل بين عدة أماكن متاحة لإقامة الورشة فيمكن اختيار موقع الورشة بناء على أتباع أحدى الطرق التالية:
1- طريقة النقاط
عند مقارنة عدة مواقع تعطى نقطة للموقع الأفضل لكل عامل من العوامل المؤثرة المذكورة سابقاً, ويحصل الموقع الأخرى على صفر. ثم تجمع النقاط لجميع العوامل, والموقع الحاصل على أعلى نقاط يعتبر هو الموقع الأفضل. 
2- طريقة التقدير (الدرجات)
بدلاً من أعطاء نقطة للموقع الأفضل وصفر للموقع الأخر يعطى كل موقع لكل عامل درجة من صفر إلى عشرة مثلاً, ثم تجمع الدرجات الحاصل عليها كل موقع لجميع العوامل ويعتبر الموقع الحاصل على أعلى درجات في التقدير هو الموقع الأفضل. 
3- طريقة الأوزان
بالإضافة إلى أسلوب التقدير يعطى وزن (درجة أو نسبة مؤية) حسب أهمية كل عنصر بالنسبة لأصحاب المشروع, ويضرب مقدار الوزن في مقدار الدرجة. ثم يجمع حاصل الضرب لجميع العوامل, ويعتبر الموقع الحاصل على أعلى درجات في المجموع هو الموقع الأفضل.​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

متطلبات الورشة​تختلف متطلبات الورشة حسب حجم الورشة وحجم العمل بها. وكلما صغرت الورشة كلما قلت الأعمال التي تقوم بها وتدمج العديد من الوظائف في وظيفة واحدة ففي الورش الكبيرة نحتاج إلى موظفين استقبال ومحاسبين وفنيين يتحدد عددهم حسب حجم العمل بالورشة, ولكن في الورش الصغيرة (الورش المستقلة) قد يقوم بهذه الأعمال كلها شخص واحد حيث يستقبل السيارة ويكشف عليها ويقوم بالإصلاح ومحاسبة العميل في نفس الوقت. ونفس الشيء يطبق على المتطلبات من ناحية المباني والمعدات والأدوات.
وفيما يلي متطلبات ورشة كبيرة من ورش السيارات (ورشة الوكلاء المعتمدون وما في حجمها).
المباني والمنشئات: 

 - منطقة الاستقبال وانتظار العملاء
- منطقة المعارض - منطقة المكاتب
- منطقة العمل
- مخازن قطع الغيار
- محلات بيع قطع الغيار
- ساحة الانتظار لسيارات العملاء
- ساحة الانتظار للعملاء

العمالة والموظفين والعمالة المساعدة:

 - مدير الورشة (Workshop Manger)
- ملاحظ الورشة (Workshop Supervisor)
- مشرف الخدمة (Service Advisor)
 - رئيس العمال (Forman)
 - عامل إصلاح عام (Mechanic- General Repair)
- عامل اختبار (Test Mechanic)
- كهربائي (Electrician)
 - عامل متخصص (Mechanic- Unit Repair)

 - صراف (Cashier)
 - محاسب الضمان (Warranty Clerk)
 - موظف متابعة (Progress Control)
 - موظف مراقبة الوقت (Time Keeper)
 - عامل نظافة (Cleaner)
 - عامل حراسة (Watchman)
 - سائق (Driver)
 - عمالة تحت التدريب (Apprentice)
 - عامل سمكرة (Panel Beater)
- عامل دهان (Painter)

العدة والأدوات والمعدات:
- روافع 
- مكابس
- ضاغط هواء
- مسدسات هواء

- مثاقيب كهربائية
- جهاز تخليخ
- ملازم عمل 

- جهاز اختبار المحرك
- مقياس ضغط المحرك

- العدة اليدوية
- العدة الخاصة
- ضابط الإضاءة
- مقياس حرارة وكمية تصرف وضغط
- مفاتيح عزم 
- زرجينة فك
- أجهزة قياس
- زراديات 

- أوعية تجميع الزيوت
- مضخات تشحيم

- وحدة خدمة البطارية
- جهاز قياس فولت أمبير
- جهاز قياس الكثافة
- وحدة عمل كهربائية
- ضابط الإضاءة للسيارة

- جهاز الكشف على المكيف
- جهاز الكشف على التسريب
- وحدة إصلاح ضاغط المكيف
- عدة إصلاح المكيف

- مقياس ضغط الإطارات
- جهاز تغيير الإطارات
- جهاز أتزان العجلات
- جهاز ضبط زويا العجل

- أجهزة غسيل الأجزاء

- غطاء حافظ لجانب السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لكراسي السيارة
- غطاء حافظ لعجلة القيادة

- منظف يدوي
- معدات سلامة شخصية وسلامة عمل


المستندات والدورة المستندية:
 - مستند إدخال السيارة
- مستند إصلاح السيارة - مستند صرف قطع غيار وخامات لإصلاح السيارة - مستند محاسبة العميل

المطبوعات والتدريب:
 - مطبوعات إرشادية
- دورات تدريبية - نشرات فنية​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

تتكون تكلفة إنشاء وتشغيل الورشة من تكلفة ثابتة وتكلفة متغيرة. التكلفة الثابتة تدخل في الأصول وتظل ثابتة في مجموعها ولا تتأثر بتغيير حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح. أما التكاليف المتغيرة فهي تزداد طردياً مع زيادة حجم أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح وبنفس النسبة, وغالباً ترتبط التكاليف المتغيرة بالخامات وقطع الغيار والعمالة. ​التكلفة الثابتة (Capital Cost):
التكلفة الثابتة قد تكون مصاريف أعداد الورشة سواء كان عن طريق الإنشاء والبناء أو التأجير.أ- أنشاء ورشة:
* ثمن شراء الأرض.
* تصريح البناء وتصريح التشغيل.....
* تكلفة أنشاء المباني وملحقاتها (تكلفة التصميم, الرسم, خامات البناء, تكلفة عمال البناء.
* تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.
ب- تأجير ورشة:
* أيجار الورشة (المكان, قد يشمل التأجير البندين اللاحقين أيضاً, حسب نوع الإيجار).
  * تكلفة المعدات والماكينات.
* تكلفة الأثاث والمهمات.
* تكلفة شراء وسائل النقل.
التكلفة المتغيرة (Running Cost):
التكلفة المتغيرة تشمل مصروفات التشغيل, والمصروفات الإدارية, ومصاريف استهلاك المباني والمعدات والأجهزة. *مصروفات التشغيل: 
** ثمن الخامات (سوائل تنظيف, أسلاك, ........).
* مرتبات العمالة المنتجة.
* مصاريف الوقود, وكهرباء المعدات والأجهزة 
* مصاريف الصيانة وقطع الغيار
*مصروفات إدارية:
** مرتبات وأجور أقسام الخدمات والأقسام الإدارية.
* الأدوات والخامات لأقسام الخدمات.
* قيمة استهلاك الإنارة والمياه.
*مصاريف الاستهلاك:
** استهلاك المباني ( تقدر بحوالي 5% سنوياً).
* استهلاك الماكينات والمعدات (تقدر بحوالي 10% سنوياً).
* استهلاك السيارات ووسائل نقل الأفراد (تقدر بحوالي 20% سنوياً).
*مصاريف بيع:
** التخزين.
* التعبئة.
* فاقد وتالف بيع (ركود, أو تالف تخزين).
* مصاريف الدعاية والإعلان. 
*مثال:
*شركة لصناعة علبة مخمد عادم السيارة (شكمانات) تريد المفاضلة بين عرضين لمشروع بيانتهما كالتالي:​*ب*
*أ*​ *1,520,000**1,300,000*​* تكلفة ثابتة (ريال)*
*31**42** تكلفة متغيرة/ للوحدة (ريال)*

*المطلوب: *
*أي من العرضين أفضل
1) استخدم أسلوب التكلفة عند أنتاج 30,000 وحدة 
2) استخدم أسلوب الربح عند أنتاج 200,000 وحدة وثمن بيع الوحدة 50 ريال. *
*الحل: *
*1) أسلوب التكلفة :*
*تكلفة الإنتاج = تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة *
* = تكلفة ثابتة + (تكلفة الوحدة × عدد الوحدات المنتجة)*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض أ = 1,300,000 + 42 × 30,000 = 1,300,000 + 1,260,000 = 2,560,000 ريال*
*تكلفة إنتاج عرض ب = 1,520,000 + 31 × 30,000 = 1,520,000 + 930,000 = 2,450,000 ريال *
*النتيجة:
عند إنتاج 30,000 وحدة تكون التكلفة أقل للعرض ب ( العرض ب هو الأفضل).*
* * يتساوى العرضين أ , ب عند إنتاج 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض أ عند إنتاج أقل من 20,000 وحدة *
** يفضل اختيار العرض ب عند إنتاج أكثر من 20,000 وحدة *
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الإنتاج (استخدام التكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة بالنسبة لعدد الوحدات).*
* يمكن استخدام حساب التكاليف بالنسبة لورش الصيانة والإصلاح بمعرفة عدد السيارات والتكلفة الثابتة والتكلفة المتغيرة لكل سيارة (تكلفة العمالة, التشغيل, الماكينات, ...).
*2) أسلوب الربح (الربح بعد تغطية التكاليف الثابتة): *
*سعر البيع = (مقدار التكلفة) + الربح
حجم الإنتاج × ثمن البيع = (تكلفة ثابتة + تكلفة متغيرة) + الربح
= تكلفة ثابتة + حجم الإنتاج × تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة + الربح*
*الربح = حجم الإنتاج × (ثمن بيع الوحدة - تكلفة إنتاج الوحدة) - التكلفة الثابتة *
*الربح للعرض أ = 200,000 × (50 - 42) - 1,300,000 
= 300,000 ريال*
*الربح للعرض ب = 200,000 × (45 - 31 ) - 1,520,000 
= 2,280,000 ريال*
*العرض ب أحسن بالنسبة للربح من الاختيار ب عند إنتاج 200,000 وحدة *
** يتساوى العرضين أ و ب عند أنتاج 20,000 وحدة ولكن بدون ربح.*
** يدر العرض أ أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 162,500 وحدة.*
** يدر العرض ب أرباح لصاحب المصنع بعد أنتاج 80,000 وحدة.*
*برنامج Excel لعمل المفاضلة من ناحية الربح (الربح - التكلفة المتغيرة)/ لكل وحدة × عدد الوحدات - التكلفة المتغيرة).*​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

دورة المعدات (الماكينات) بالورشة​تعتبر العدة والآلات والمعدات من المصروفات الثابتة عند الاستثمار في مجال صيانة وإصلاح السيارات. يمكن للشركات الكبيرة الحصول على المعدات عن طريق الشراء (جديد/مستعمل) أو تأجيرها. وتتبع عملية امتلاك المعدة الخطوات التالية:
1- شراء المعدات
2- التدريب على استخدام المعدات
3- صيانة المعدات
4- إحلال المعدات
5- استهلاك المعدات
شراء المعدات:
يتم شراء العدة والمعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار بعدة طرق
1- الشراء المباشر(كمية محدودة, وسعر قليل)
2- المناقصات (الشراء بكميات كبيرة)
3- الشراء بعروض الأسعار 
4- المفاوضات 

التدريب على استخدام المعدات:
يتم التدريب على استخدام المعدات خلال برامج التدريب للفنين. وفي حالة شراء ماكينة جديدة تقوم الشركة الموردة بتدريب العاملين عليها حسب عقد التوريد.

صيانة المعدات:
يجب إجراء عمليات الصيانة حسب الكتالوج المرفق مع الماكينة بواسطة فنين متخصصين, ويكون لكل ماكينة كرت خاص بها مبين نوع الصيانة وتاريخ الصيانة وكذلك موعد ونوع الصيانة القادمة. صيانة المعدات تزيد من عمرها التشغيلي وعدم تعطلها الفجائي الذي أعلى تكلفة وأكثر ضرراً. وكذلك تؤدي الصيانة إلى أداء أفضل وكفاءة ودقة عالية, وزيادة أمان للماكينة والعاملين عليها وعلى الممتلكات بالورشة.

إحلال المعدات:
المقصود بإحلال المعدات هو تغييرها حسب عمرها التشغيلي ويتم الإحلال تدريجياً وبأعداد محدودة. كما يتم ذلك بالنسبة لأسطول السيارات والشاحنات التي تعمل في النقل المباشر والشركات الكبرى وشركات تأجير السيارات. 
مثال:
أ) هناك ورشة تستخدم 1000 قطعة عدة والمطلوب حساب عدد القطع التي يجب إحلالها خلال الستة شهور التالية, إذا علم أن نسبة الأعطال (أو العمر التشغيلي لها) بهذه القطع كالتالي:​*نسبة العطل**شهر**10%**1**20%**2**30%**3**40%**4**= 100%* 
الحل:
الشهر الأول:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.1 = 100 قطعة
الشهر الثاني:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.2 + 100 × 0.1 = 210 قطعة
الشهر الثالث:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.3 + 100 × 0.2 + 210 × 0.1 = 341 قطعة 
الشهر الرابع:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 1000 × 0.4 + 100 × 0.3 + 210 × 0.2 + 341 × 0.1 = 507 قطعة
الشهر الخامس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 100 × 0.4 + 210 × 0.3 + 341 × 0.2 + 507 × 0.1 = 222 قطعة 
الشهر السادس:
عدد قطع الإحلال = 210 × 0.4 + 341 × 0.3 + 507 × 0.2 + 222 × 0.1 = 310 قطعة 


ب) أحسب تكلفة الإحلال خلال تلك الفترة إذا كان سعر القطعة 5 ريال

عدد القطع الإجمالي= 100 + 210 + 341 + 507 + 222 + 310 = 1690 قطعة 
تكلفة الإحلال = 1690 × 5 = 8450 ريال

استهلاك المعدات:
وهي انخفاض سعر الماكينة بالتقادم وهي عبارة عن خفض نسبة معينة من القيمة الأساسية للماكينة كل سنة من قيمتها الدفترية لتستعمل في حساب الوضع المالي للورشة وتقييم قيمة الورشة. يمكن حساب استهلاك المعدة بإحدى الطريقتين التاليتين:
- طريقة الخط المستقيم: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة كل سنة
- طريقة النسبة المئوية: وهي انخفاض قيمتها بنسبة ثابتة من سعرها كل سنة, يقل سعرها بمعدل أكبر. 

مثال:

ماكينة سعرها الأصلي 10700 ريال وسعرها عند انتهاء خدمتها الذي هو 10 سنوات يكون 700 ريال احسب سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات.
أ) طريقة الخط المستقيم:
انخفاض القيمة السنوية = (سعر شراء الماكينة - سعر البيع) ÷ عدد سنوات الخدمة
= (10700 - 700 ) ÷ 10 = 1000 ريال في السنة

سعر الماكينة بعد 3 سنوات = سعر الشراء - الانخفاض في 3 سنوات 
= 10700 - 3 × 1000 = 7700 ريال
ب) طريقة النسبة المئوية:
تحسب النسبة المئوية من المعادلة 




=
حيث 
B = سعر الشراء
S = سعر البيع 
T = الفترة الزمنية 




= النسبة المئوية 





0.24 = 24%

الانخفاض في السنة الأولي = 10700 × 0.24 = 2568 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الأولى = 10700 - 2568 = 8132 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثانية = 8132 × 0.24 = 1952 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثانية = 8132- 1952 = 6180 ريال
الانخفاض في السنة الثالثة = 6180 × 0.24 = 1484 ريال
سعر الماكينة بعد السنة الثالثة = 6180 - 1484 = 4969 ريال​برنامج أكسل لبيان سعر الماكينة بعد سنوات من الشراء.


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

تجهيز الورشة بالماكينات ​حسابات تحديد عدد الماكينات بالورشة
بعد تحديد نوع الماكينات المطلوبة بالورشة يتم تحديد عددهم, يتم تحديد العدد بناء على معدل عدد العمليات التي تتم على الماكينة, وزمن أجراء العملية, وكفاءة تشغيل الماكينة. 

مثال:
كم عدد الماكينات المطلوبة في ورشة تقوم بعمليات خراطة هوبات (طنابير/ *Brake drums*) حيث:
- عدد عمليات الخراطة المتوقعة أسبوعياً 120 هوبة (120 هوبة/أسبوع) - حجم العمل بالورشة,
- الزمن النمطي (القياسي) هو *36* دقيقة/ هوبة,
- كفاءة تشغيل الماكينة *80%* (تعتمد على تدريب العمالة),
- عدد الساعات المتاحة أسبوعياً *40* ساعة/أسبوع .
الحل:
 الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة = الوقت النمطي ÷ كفاءة التشغيل
 = 36 ÷ 0.8 = 45 دقيقة (0.75 ساعة)
 الزمن الفعلي لخراطة جميع الهوبات في الأسبوع= الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة× عدد الهوبات بالأسبوع 
 = 45 × 120 = 5400 دقيقة = 90 ساعة 
 عدد الماكينات المطلوبة = الوقت الفعلي للقيام بعمليات الخراطة في الأسبوع ÷ الوقت المتاح أسبوعياُ
= 90 ÷ 40 = 2.25 ماكينة 
 يكون العدد اللازم لإتمام العمليات هو 3 ماكينات. 
* يقرب عدد الماكينات إلى العدد الصحيح الأعلى دائماُ, حيث إنه لا يمكن شراء أو تشغيل ربع ماكينة. 
يمكن الاستفادة من عملية التقريب للعدد الأعلى في التالي:
- أمكانية زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً
العدد الذي يمكن تشغيله باستخدام 3 ماكينات
= (عدد الماكينات × ساعات التشغيل/أسبوع) ÷ الزمن الفعلي لخراطة الهوبة (ساعة) 
=(3 × 40) ÷ (0.75) = 160 هوبة/أسبوع 

- عند تشغيل نفس العدد من الهوبات 120 هوبة/أسبوع على 3 ماكينات يكون تحميل الماكينة أقل من 100%.
تحميل الماكينة عند تشغيل 3 ماكينات لخراطة 120 هوبة/أسبوع
= عدد الهوبات المراد خرطها/أسبوع ÷ أقصى عدد الهوبات التي يمكن خرطها بالأسبوع باستخدام 3 ماكينات
 = 120 ÷ 160= 75%

- عطل أحدى الماكينات قد يؤدي إلى توقف العمل (في حالة وجود ماكينة واحدة مثلاُ).
- يمكن زيادة عدد الهوبات التي يمكن تشغيلها أسبوعياً أو تقليل عدد الماكينات عن طريق:
* زيادة كفاءة التشغيل باستخدام عمالة مدربة,
* شراء ماكينات حديثة تحتاج إلى زمن أقل في تركيب الهوبة على الماكينة وأسرع في التشغيل. 
لاتخاذ قرار بشأن شراء ماكينات للورشة يجب أخذ التالي في الاعتبار:
أ- شراء الماكينات:
* مساحة الورشة (إمكانية وضع الماكينات بالورشة).
* تكلفة شراء الماكينات 
* تكلفة توظيف عمالة مدربة لتشغيل الماكينات أو تكلفة تدريب عمالة غير مدربة

ب- عدم القيام بخراطة الهوبات بورشة السيارات وإرسال الهوبات إلى ورشة متخصصة بدلاُ من ذلك:
* تكلفة نقل الهوبات من وإلى الورشة المتخصصة,
* الخسارة في الربح نتيجة التشغيل خارج الورشة.

# يمكن شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات 2 ماكينة مثلاً, وحتى لا ينتج عليه تقليل حجم عمل الورشة وللمحافظة على حجم عمل الورشة 
- يتم تشغيل الورشة ساعات زائدة (خارج دوام) وإعطاء العمالة اجر إضافي.
- إرسال الشغل الزائد عن أمكنية تشغيل الماكينات إلى ورشة خارجية وبذلك يضمن تحميل الماكينة 100% توفير للتكاليف. 

(شراء عدد أقل من الماكينات يقلل من سعر الشراء ومن قيمة التكلفة الثابتة والمتغيرة ويضمن نسبة تحميل أعلى للماكينة, ولكنه في نفس الوقت يزيد من احتمال زيادة أعطال الماكينات التي تؤدي إلى زيادة تكلفة الصيانة ومن تكلفة توقف عمل الماكينة).

خطوات شراء المعدات والخامات وقطع الغيار:
 أ- وضع المواصفات
ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة
جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات 
د- فحص واستلام الطلبيات
هـ- تخزين المواد
أ- وضع المواصفات 
تحدد المواصفات الفنية المطلوبة, ويتم الطلب عن طريق أي من التالي:
- كتابة المواصفات بالتفصيل 
- استخدام الكتالوج (رقم الجزء التسلسلي- .....)
- استخدام الاسم التجاري (زيت ×××- .....)
- طلب توريد عينة, لفحصها ومطابقتها بالمواصفات المطلوبة (أثاث مكتبي-....) 

ب- تحديد الكمية المطلوبة 
تتأثر مقدار الكمية المطلوبة في الطلبية بالتالي:
- العدد المطلوب, أو معدل الحاجة للاستخدام
- قدرة الشركة على الشراء (الميزانية المحددة للشراء)
- مدى توفر السلعة بالأسواق (عدم توفر السلعة يؤدي إلى طلب كمية أكبر)
- الوقت والتكاليف اللازمة للقيام بدورة الشراء(يتم زيادة الطلبية مع زيادة الوقت والتكاليف)
- طبيعة المطلوب (صعوبة التخزين "التلف, الحجم, الآمان" - عدم استقرار سعر السلعة)
- سعة المخزن
- تكاليف النقل
- طريقة الدفع (الحصول على تخفيض مع زيادة الكمية المطلوبة, التسهيل في الدفع...)
يتحدد الحجم الاقتصادي للعينة بناء على تكلفة إجراءات الشراء وتكلفة التخزين وذلك للقطعة الواحدة (زيادة حجم الطلبية يزيد تكلفة التخزين ويقلل من تكلفة الشراء والعكس صحيح).

جـ- فحص عروض الطلبيات
يتم الاتصال بالموردين لتقديم عروض أسعار حسب الكمية والمواصفات المطلوبة.
يتم دراسة عروض الأسعار من ناحية السعر, توفر الكتالوجات, خدمة ما بعد البيع, التدريب, الصيانة, الملحقات, طريقة التسليم, طريقة الدفع, سمعة الشركة الموردة. 
بعد دراسة عروض الأسعار يتم تحديد مصادر الشراء وإصدار أمر الشراء 

د- فحص واستلام المواد
يتم تحديد موعد لتسلم المواد وغالباً ما يكون هناك شرط جزائي عن التخلف عن موعد التسليم أما مقدار معين أو نسبة من مبلغ الطلبية. 
يتم فحص المواد قبل استلامها والغرض من الفحص هو التأكد من أن المواد الموردة مطابقة للمطلوب. ويتم أما فحص 100% من العينة (ماكينات) أو فحص عينات عشوائية وهذا يكون حسب (الكمية المسلمة- نوع الاختبار- مقدار التطابق المطلوب- ....). 
وقد يتم الفحص:
- أما داخل المنشئة (الجهة التي ستسلم المطلوب تقوم بالفحص, أقل تكلفة)
- خارج المنشئة (جهة محايدة- توفر أجهزة الفحص- خبرة في الفحص)
وينتج عن فحص الطلبيات أما قبول الطلبية أو رفضها أو استبدال بعض البنود أو تخفيض سعر الشراء.
يتم كتابة محضر استلام بعد فحص الطلبيات والتأكد من مطابقتها للمواصفات. مراجعة الفواتير, ثم يتم صرف المبالغ للموردين ويتم الاحتفاظ بالسجلات (سجل الموردين وبياناتهم, سجل أوامر التوريد, سجل المواد المشتراة, سجل المواصفات, سجل الكتالوجات, سجل الملحقات)

هـ- تخزين المواد
يتم تصنيف الأصناف, تحديد مكان وطريقة التخزين, ثم يتم تسليم العهدة. يتم بعد ذلك مراقبة المخزون (تحقيق التوازن بين المواد الداخلة والموجودة والمطلوبة- متابعة المخزون (الجرد)- وتحديد معدلات الصرف والاستخدام)




منتقول​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مناطق (أماكن) العمل بالورشة ​تتم عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح بورش السيارات في مناطق (أماكن) مخصصة في الورشة وقد تكون مجهزة بروافع للسيارات أو مجاري كشف, يحدد عدد تلك الأماكن حسب معدل دخول السيارات بالورشة والزمن المتوقع لإجراء عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح. ويعتمد مقدار مساحة العمل على مساحة مسقط السيارة بالإضافة إلى مساحة محيطة بها تسمح للعمال بالحركة حول السيارة وكذلك مساحة مسقط الأجهزة المستخدمة. يمكن بمعرفة عدد أماكن العمل بالورشة تحديد عدد العمالة المباشرة للسيارة. وكذلك تحديد مساحة الورشة ككل, حيث يضاف إلى مساحة أماكن العمل مساحة الممرات للعمالة حول السيارة, وممرات دخول ومناورة وخروج السيارة من الورشة بالإضافة إلى مناطق العمل المساعدة (طاولات, حجر جلخ...الخ). 

تحديد عدد أماكن العمل:
يتم تحديد عدد السيارات بناء على معرفة عدد السيارات التي يتوقع دخولها الورشة ومتوسط عدد الساعات المطلوبة لإنهاء الصيانة والإصلاح وعدد ساعات العمل اليومية بالورشة.

مثال:
يفترض أن عدد السيارات المطلوب إجراء صيانة لها أسبوعياُ هو 240 سيارة ومتوسط أعمال الصيانة المتوقعة للسيارة هو 2 ساعة. فإذا كانت ساعات العمل المتاحة للعمل بالورشة هي 8 ساعات يوميا (6 أيام في الأسبوع)ً, وإن كل مكان عمل يكون فيه 2 عامل (ميكانيكي/ كهربائي). أحسب عدد أماكن العمل المطلوب توفيرها لإجراء هذا العمل.

عدد السيارات الداخلة إلى الورشة في اليوم = 240 ÷ 6 = 40 سيارة يومياً
عدد الساعات المطلوبة للسيارات يومياً = 40 × 2 = 80 ساعة 
عدد العمال المطلوبة للقيام بالعمل اليومي = 80 ÷ 8 = 10 عمال 
حيث أنه يوجد عدد 2 عامل بمكان العمل, فيكون عدد أماكن العمل = 10 ÷ 2 = 5 أماكن عمل

تحديد مساحة مكان العمل:
يمكن تحديد مساحة مكان العمل المطلوبة بواسطة عدة طرق نذكر منها الطريقتين التاليتين:
أ) *المساحة النوعية لكل عامل:
*وهي تختلف حسب نوع وطريقة العمل والمعدات المستخدمة وتختلف من بلد إلى أخر. 
بالنسبة لأعمال الصيانة للسيارات يحتاج العامل إلى مساحة نوعية من 10 إلى 15 متر مربع.
- تحسب المساحة بضرب المساحة النوعية × عدد العمال
وبذلك تكون مساحة مكان العمل في المثال السابق = 2 × 15 = 30 مترمربع.
ب) *معامل الممرات والتشغيل:* 
بواسطة معرفة المساحة السطحية للماكينات الموجودة في الورشة وتضرب تلك المساحة في معامل يعتمد على نوع العمل واللمرات المطلوبة, ويتراوح معامل الممرات والتشغيل من 3 إلى 5
- تحسب المساحة بضرب مساحة الماكينات × معامل الممرات والتشغيل
في حالة أن مساحة الماكينات تساوي 6 متر مربع؛ فإن مساحة مكان العمل = 6 × 5 = 30 متر مربع. 


منقول​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

حساب معدل تحميل مكان العمل ​​بمعرفة العمليات التي ستتم في مكان العمل وعدد العمليات التي سوف تتم به يمكن حساب معدل تحميل مكان العمل. كلما ارتفع معدل تحميل المكان تكون الاستفادة أحسن للمكان وأحسن من ناحية العائد المادي للورشة. ومن خلال دراسة معدل تحميل مكان العمل يمكن تحسين هذا المعدل؛ مثل اختصار أو تسريع عملية معينة من مجموعة العمليات بالمكان (استخدام أسلوب أو ماكينة أكثر كفاءة) أو زيادة عدد العمال أو إضافة أعمال أخرى بالموقع. 

مثال:
المطلوب حساب معدل تحميل (سرعة خط العمل) مكان خرط الهوبات (الطنابير) بورشة الفرامل, حيث أن:
عدد الهوبات التي سوف يتم فحصها 150 هوبة
عدد الهوبات المتوقع أن يتم خراطتها 80% من الهوبات التي سوف يتم فحصها.

العمليات وزمن أجرائها (النمطي) وترتبيها لخراطة الهوبات بالورشة تكون كالتالي:




​​









* زمن أجراء العمليات هو زمن تقريبي وليس حقيقياً وتم استخدامه فقط لتوضيح العمليات الحسابية بالمثال.

الحل:

سرعة خط الإنتاج لتنفيذ العمليات (الوقت المتاح للتعامل مع كل هوبة) = الوقت المتاح ÷ الكمية المراد تشغيلها
 = (40 ساعة/أسبوعياُ × 60) دقيقة ÷ 150 = 16 دقيقة في حالة التعامل مع الهوبات في مكان عمل واحد.


معامل التشغيل بالمكان = هو النسبة بين زمن أجراء العامل للمهمة ÷ الزمن النمطي لأجراء المهمة 
* تم اعتبار أن معامل تشغيل المكان في هذا المثال 100% = 1 

عدد أماكن العمل المطلوبة لكل عملية = (الوقت الفعلي ÷ سرعة الخط ) × (معامل التشغيل بهذا المكان) 
- عدد أماكن العمل المطلوبة لرفع الهوبة من السيارة (1) = (20 ÷ 16) × 1 = 1.25 مكان عمل
يقرب إلى 2 مكان عمل فعلي 
معدل تحميل مكان العمل (1) = عدد أماكن العمل المطلوبة ÷ عدد أماكن العمل الفعلية
= 1.25 ÷ 2= 62.5%

- عدد أماكن العمل المطلوبة لقياس أبعاد الهوبة (2) = (30 ÷ 16) × 1 = 1.875 مكان عمل
يقرب إلى 2 مكان عمل فعلي
معدل تحميل مكان العمل (2) = 1.875 ÷ 2 = 93.75%

عدد أماكن العمل المطلوبة لخراطة 80% من الهوبات (3) = [(45 ÷ 16 ) × 1] × 0.8 = 2.25 مكان عمل
عدد أماكن العمل المطلوبة لتغيير أو صنفرة 20% من الهوبات (3‘) = [(10 ÷ 16) × 1] × 0.2 = 0.125 مكان عمل 
- عدد أماكن العمل المطلوبة (3+3‘) = 2.25 + 0.125 = 2.375 مكان عمل
يقرب إلى 3 مكان عمل فعلي 
معدل تحميل مكان العمل (3) = 2.375 ÷ 3 = 79.17%

- عدد أماكن العمل المطلوبة لتركيب الهوبة بالسيارة (4) = (15 ÷ 16) × 1 = 0.9375
يقرب إلى 1 مكان عمل فعلي
معدل تحميل مكان العمل (4) = 0.9375 ÷ 1= 93.75%


مراحل العمل
وقت العملية 
سرعة الخط
عدد أماكن العمل المحسوبة
عدد أماكن العمل الفعلية
معدل تحميل المكان​1​20​16​1.250​2​62.50%​2​30​16​1.875​2​93.75%​3​45​16​2.375​3​79.17%​4​15​16​0.9375​1​93.75%​​​​6.4375​8​80.47%​

* بالنسبة للعملية رقم 1 التي تجري في مكان العمل رقم 1 يمكن
 - تقليل أجر العامل بهذا المكان حسب مقدار معدل التحميل, أو 
- تحويل بعض الأعمال لهذا المكان من أماكن أخرى لزيادة تحميل المكان (صنفرة الهوبات مثلاً)
 - دمج مكانين عمل في مكان واحد, في حالة أن نفس مؤهلات العمالة واحدة في المكانين.
​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

تصنيف إعمال الصيانة والإصلاح للسيارات​أنواع الصيانة:

أ) الصيانة الوقائية Preventive Maintenance 

وهي مجموعة من الإجراءات والعمليات التي تضمن استمرار السيارة في السير دون حدوث أي مشاكل تؤدي إلى توقف السيارة أو تقليل من أدائها. وقد تشمل في الأتي:
* الكشف والفحص 
* قياس مستوى السوائل بالسيارة واستكمال النقص في السوائل (زيت المحرك, سائل الفرامل, سائل التبريد)
* تغيير زيت المحرك والفلتر
* فحص وضبط خلوصات
ب) الصيانة العلاجية (الإصلاح) Repairs
وتنقسم إلى نوعين النوع المخطط والنوع الغير مخطط
*- الإصلاح المخطط*
هي مجموعة من الإجراءات تتم عند توقف السيارة, وقد تشمل الأتي:
* تغيير بعض الأجزاء قبل انتهاء العمر الافتراضي لها
* أجراء توضيب (عمرة) للمحرك وصندوق التروس والأجزاء الرئيسية 
*- الإصلاح الغير مخطط
*وهي مجموعة من الإجراءات تتم عند تعطل السيارة أو أحدى أنظمتها أو حدوث حادثة طريق, وقد تشمل الأتي: 
* الإصلاح الجسيم للأنظمة, أو استبدالها نتيجة العطل
* أصلاح جسم السيارة 
الإهمال في أجراء الصيانة الوقائية من حيث معدل إجرائها سوف يؤدي إلى زيادة حدوث الأعطال وزيادة أعمال ولتكلفة الإصلاح, حيث أن الإصلاح الغير مخطط يكلف أكثر ويأخذ وقت وجهد أكثر من صاحب السيارة. 
ويوضح الشكل المرفق زيادة تكاليف الإصلاح عند انخفاض تكاليف الصيانة الوقائية, وانخفاض تكاليف الإصلاح مع زيادة تكاليف الصيانة والوقائية. ومن الشكل يمكن تحديد مقدار الصيانة الوقائية المطلوبة التي تعطي أقل تكلفة أجمالية للسيارة (تكلفة الصيانة الوقائية وتكلفة الإصلاح).



​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

حساب تكاليف الصيانة والإصلاح بالورشة​يمكن حساب تكاليف الصيانة والإصلاح بالورشة بعدة طرق:
أ) تكاليف حساب كتالوج أعمال الصيانة والإصلاح الخاص بالشركة:
ويكون مدون فيه نوع العمل والوقت النمطي المستخدم لعمل تلك العملية ومقدار سعر ساعة العمل (أجر العمالة اليدوية). يضاف سعر قطع الغيار ثم يضاف عليها أجر العمالة اليدوية. تتميز هذه الطريقة بالنسبة للعميل هو معرفته بتكاليف العملية قبل إجرائها, وأن العميل لا يتكلف أجر إضافي في حالة ظهور مشاكل غير متوقعة عند أجراء العملية. 
مثال: تغيير أسطوانة القابض تحتاج إلى ساعة ونصف بالكتالوج, وتكاليف ساعة العامل 50 ريال. 
فتكون تكاليف العمالة من الكتالوج = 1.5 × 50 = 75 ريال
ويضاف عليها ثمن اسطوانة القابض 150 ريال
فيكون إجمالي التكاليف 75 + 150 = 225 ريال
ويضاف إليها أي منصرف على السيارة من زيوت وخلافة.
ب) التكاليف تحسب حسب ساعات العمل الفعلية:
حيث تضرب الساعات الفعلية في أجرة العامل في الساعة ويضاف عليها نسبة (للمصاريف الغير مباشرة والاستهلاك + ربح الورشة) بالإضافة لسعر قطع الغيار. وهنا يجب تسجيل وقت العمل الفعلي بالسيارة ويستقطع منه وقت الراحة ووقت شراء الأجزاء. 


منقول​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

قطع غيار السيارات والزيوت والخامات​​يختلف تصنيف قطع الغيار اللازمة لإتمام عملية الصيانة والإصلاح وكذلك مصادر وطريقة الحصول عليها. 
تصنيف قطع الغيار:
* قطع جديدة 
- أصلية 
- غير أصلية (تجاري)
* قطع قديمة
- مجددة 
- غير مجددة
# كما توجد أجزاء مزورة تباع على أنها أصلية وقد تحمل نفس العلامة التجارية وتعبئ في غلاف مشابه للغلاف الأصلي. 


مصادر الحصول على قطع الغيار للورشة:
** الوكيل (الموزع المعتمد):*
يبيع الوكيل قطع الغيار الأصلية (Original Equipment Manufacturer- OEM) وهي موردة من مصنع السيارات أو الشركات المتخصصة وهي مطابقة للأجزاء المركبة بالسيارة. وهذه القطع قد تكون تحت أسم الشركة المصنّعة (تويوتا مثلاً) أو الشركة الموردة للقطع الأصلية بالسيارة (بوش مثلاُ).
كما يبيع الوكيل قطع الغيار التي ليس عليها طلب كبير مثل رأس الأسطوانات, عمود المرفق,.... أو الأجزاء كبيرة الحجم مثل أجزاء جسم ا لسيارة, والمحاور,..............
** محلات خدمة السيارات (الورش):*
وهي قطع مخزنة لدى الورشة ويكون الطلب عليها عالي مثل شمعات الإشعال, الزيوت,........ 
** محلات بيع قطع غيار السيارات:*
وهو يبيع القطع بالقطاعي (مفرد) للعملاء أو بالجملة للورش مع تخفيض حوالي 15% للورش الخاصة التي تتعامل معه. وقد يبيع أجزاء أصلية أو تجارية أو أجزاء معاد إصلاحها. 
** التشليح (أجزاء من السيارات القديمة):*
وهي قطع مأخوذة من سيارات وقد يلجئ العميل لها بالنسبة للموديلات القديمة (الغير متوفرة بالأسواق) أو لرخص ثمنها. وقد يختلف سعر الجزء في حالة أن الفك عن طريق عمال المحل أو أن الفك عن طريق العميل. 

طرق الحصول على قطع الغيار:
* *الشراء عن طريق العميل*, تحدد الورشة القطع المراد استخدامها في عمليات الصيانة والإصلاح ويقوم العميل بشرائها بمعرفته (وقت أطول, عدم تطابق قطع الغيار مع المطلوب, للعميل حرية الاختيار من حيث الجودة و السعر)

* *الشراء عن طريق الورشة*, تقوم الورشة بالحصول على قطع الغيار والزيوت من مخازن الورشة أو عن طريق الشراء (مندوب الورشة أو مندوب المحل).



منقول​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

تصميم مواقف السيارات​​



​



​


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

ارجو ان يفيدكم نقل هذا الموضوع
وشكرا

محمد حسن نصر


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (18 سبتمبر 2007)

والله موضوع شيق جدا 
شكرا اخى الحبيب على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## medo66800 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك زي ما اكرمتنا بالموضوع الممتاز دة
بجد 100100


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

shokran wa isA na3mal arsha zayaha D


----------



## islam2a (24 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات مفيدة جدا
شكرا لك يا بشمهندس


----------



## mansaf_ch (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (1 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## ـ و ـ (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## الجدى (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا و معلومات جميلة


----------



## خالد1390 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## faster (19 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووور علي الكلام المفيد


----------



## ايمن عبدو (22 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك اخي الحبيب والله ممتاز


----------



## عاطف عياد (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اللة اكبر على الاخوة وعلى المعلومات الرائعة وربنا يبارك فيهم واهليهم اجمعين 
واتمنى ان يتم تخصص صفحة خاصة عن السيارات 
شكرا 
عاطف عياد


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (24 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكر اخوي على الجهد


----------



## كعب (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على المعلومات الجميله يارائع


----------



## عاطف عياد (24 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع جميل ورائع وشكرا لك الاخ الكريم واتمنى من الاخوة الافاضل مزيد من المعلومات عن احدث التطورر فى عالم السيارات والجديد وشكرا لكم
واتمنى ان من السادة الافاضل عمل صفحة خاصة بالسيارات او ميكاكنيكا السيارات 
عاطف عياد


----------



## الأمـــل (30 ديسمبر 2007)

روووعه ماشاء الله

شكرا أخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## eng_mhem (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله يا بش مهندس
معلومات مهمه جدا
اقترح نقل الموضوع الى قسم ادارة المشاريع
و ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (8 مارس 2008)




----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على عطائك الرائع .

ننظر حضورك وجديدك القادم .

مع اجمل تمنيتنا .


البغدادي


----------



## مسلم جعفري (3 يوليو 2009)

جوزيت خيرا ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع اخى
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًًًًًًًًًًًًً


----------



## gmotor (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## شباب تخطيط (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد مش عارف أأقولك أيه ربنا يكرمك


----------



## aliboali (24 فبراير 2010)

عمل جيد


----------



## جمال حمزة (6 مارس 2010)

جزاءك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمد رضا (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات اخي


----------



## الباشا المدير (17 مارس 2010)

كيف احسب مؤشر نجاح الورشة وكيف احسب التكلفة


----------



## الباشا المدير (17 مارس 2010)

*قيم جدا*

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة وا كنت اريد مؤشرات نجاح اي ورشة


----------



## محمود مشيمش (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ع المعلومات القيمه مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## hesham abo zed (15 مايو 2010)

شاكرين حسن تعاونكم معنا


----------



## ايمن حسين (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## romah (6 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ /محمد حسن نصر 
تشكر على على هالمجهود والمعلومات الطيبه جعلها الله قي ميزان حسنانك
اخي العزيز اذا بالامكان شرح طريقة حساب اعداد العماله اللازمه لصيانة واصلاح عدد معين من المعدات او السيارات وكيفية حساب التكلفه السنويه لصيانة واصلاح السياره الواحده وهل هناك نسبه استدلاليه بين اعداد السيارات واعداد العماله اللازمه لاجراء الاصلاحات والصيانه وهل توجد ايضا نسبه استدلاليه بين ثمن السياره الجديده والكلفه السنويه لصيانة واصلاح السياره واكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## Dr.Eng.J R (10 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل و مفيد جدأ


----------



## AhmedFikry (19 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله ماشاء الله موضوع قيم كثيير انا قريت بعض منه الصراحه لكن الموضوع محناجه مخمخه 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

